# Allowing users to use msg.exe



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

I am renting out my dedicated server (WS08R2) to some friends, but I want them to be able to leave a msg(.exe) on my desktop in case they come into any trouble. Is it possible to give users access to the msg program?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, as long as the Messaging Service is running. But MSG is an old CLI program from the days of Windows NT and it is not the world's friendliest command. If you can wrap a GUI interface around it, then it might be useful.

But for anyone to leave a message on your desktop, you have to be logged in to the server 24/7. If your session is closed for any reason, the messages are lost. Personally, I wouldn't use MSG for people to leave (basically) trouble tickets as there is no way to archive the messages (short of copy and paste). Use an email address like [email protected] rather than MSG. With email, you far more options for delivery, notification and archiving.


----------



## Callum_Dawson (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah my account is logged in 24/7

Which messaging service?


----------

